# Planning Your Vegetable Garden - Start a Garden Journal



## Sayward (Mar 9, 2010)

I keep a garden journal. Mine is just a few sheets of white 'printer paper' folded in half and stapled. (I don't know why I folded the paper, it could be better used full size, I guess it's easier to tote small... but anyway...  ) I have made about 4 or so like this. Whenever I run out of space I just make a new one. I write everything down in them; purchases (or gifts) of plants or seed, when and where I got soil amendments (like manure or hay), when I added it, what chores I did that day, when I water, when I started seed, when they came up, etc. It's always a good thing because if something did really well you'll know when you planted it so you can plant it again that same time and it may do good again. If something did especially bad, you'll have record of that, too. (Maybe try a different time of year, etc) I also staple empty seed envelopes to the back page for reference or for the pretty photography. I could go on and on (I tend to ramble...) but yes a good journal is a good thing to have.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Sayward - Thank you for sharing about your garden journal. I am a firm believer in keep a good garden journal chocked full of everything you do in the vegetable garden. It can come in very handy when you are planting or harvesting the following year. I'm glad you commented, because now I have found your blog  Thanks for stopping by and I hope to see you here again soon!

Tee


----------



## donald (Jan 22, 2011)

i use evernote (on my mac and my iphone) for my gardening journal. I'm able to save all website information, photos i take of my garden, notes i take, etc... and its available to me on any computer that has internet access...
www.evernote.com


----------

